# new colors



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

So how are the new colors? Ok? Easy on the eyes?


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

*Yes*

It's better on MY eyes so far. That last bright blue was burning my retinas!
:eye:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Whats has me kinda woried right now is the links colors. I can't find a color that I like that works with the dark and the light backgrounds. This is the best color I have been able to come up with.


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

*Links*

you mean the light blue color for the links?
It looks fine to me, I can't really think of another color that would match, I'm sure you have tried all the diff. colors.


----------

